# DW versus DB



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

in the process of setting up a friendly game of COD4 against the boys over at detailing bliss. this is on the xbox 360 and will be tuesday (TBC due to time zones) so if you think youre good, stick your name down. need 8 players. dont forget well be "representing" the forum so if youre prone to losing your rag when you get shot please bare this in mind.

1. panama


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

1. panama
2. Stupidmonkfish (depending on time)


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

1. panama
2. Stupidmonkfish (depending on time)
3. D3m0N (not been on in a while but my son has been giving it a bashing so count us in)


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

im in: aztec1986


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

do any of you play this on pc?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

WRX MAN is in :thumb:

1. panama
2. Stupidmonkfish (depending on time)
3. D3m0N (not been on in a while but my son has been giving it a bashing so count us in)
4. aztec1986
5. Wrx Man


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

1. panama
2. Stupidmonkfish (depending on time)
3. D3m0N (not been on in a while but my son has been giving it a bashing so count us in)
4. aztec1986
5. Wrx Man
6. withoutabix (fishtank69)


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

2 more and our team is set !

Are they up for it then dude? Do they have their team picked?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

theyre well up for it mate. they only need two more for the team.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> do any of you play this on pc?


I do, currently trying cod5


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Do we have our team?

Im looking forward to this killfest lol (God, must remember im a 28 yr old man  )

Time??


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I do, currently trying cod5


i got cod5 beta what you think on it? good game but seems quite glitchy to me


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Been on nights mate so i need to know what time so i can make sure im online :thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Im going to have to pull out of this event im afraid......


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2008)

Think we should make a PC one too tbh!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Dudes

We need to know a time please


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Is this still on Panama?

Im poised and ready kidda :thumb:


----------



## Denzil V (Nov 1, 2008)

We've been trying to set this up with panama for a while. I believe we're still gathering players over at DB.


----------

